
The high cost of free parking (7 minute video) - oftenwrong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akm7ik-H_7U
======
googletazer
1\. Get an economist to produce a paper on <what you want to privatize> 2\.
Make fancy videos for plebs to convince them its for their own good through
appeal to authority 3\. Privatize it 4\. Profit

